# just when i thunk willy gee-whiz was gonna



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

realize his role as a SIDEKICK he did it again! sure, he caught 3 dozen shaddz and bought some chubbz.... and he did all he cutting of bait and helped pay for the gas and caught but a channel cat while netting my 2 flats biggest goin 38#...... now he's goin to MUDCHICKEN to fish for trash fish and i got no sidekick for next weekend's flatfest.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Gheesh dipstick. Doesn't sound too good, whatever it was you said...   
Maybe you need a trip to the "mighty O"


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Got some pics of he flats?? sounds like a good night.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

dip dont do pics!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

we got pics, they aint too good but fricken kmart done flubbed up the cd or something as my cd player wont even recognize that it is there. sumbeaches, I wont ever spend another dime at that dam store.

bill


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man that stinks!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

take them somewhere else, we must see them!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

bill_gfish said:


> fricken kmart done flubbed up the cd
> bill


 that's great!! flubbed up.. i have to use that one myself sometimes..


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

dipster, just how far of a drive would this be for jakkal?


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

sorry about the poor quality but it is a disposable with "flash"?









37.8 lbs

another pic of it.









Earlier Dip caught a 12 lb. flat and I asked him if he wanted a pic with it and he told me to wait till he caught a big one. Man did he call that.  
now the story.

Like a good sidekick I cut up a new shad as Dip was reeling in for a bait change. As he popped off his old bait I lay out the bait platter with choice of steaked shad, live or dead chub (whole or cut up) or live blue gill which I sweated for hours to hook. Well, I recommended he use a fat 5-6 inch chub and he agreed. So he cast, paylaked if ya will, and in less than 5 minutes his rod went down and seemed to be a floating limb or something on. Then I noticed the line heading a hard left. It put up a great fight and Dip muscled that fish it like a pro. (with nothing to compare that to) and fought it up and down both sides of the boat. Dip even ran his rod under the front anchor rope at one point and as he did this the fish just sat on the bottom and gave him all the slack in the world. Alot of excitement in that boat that is for sure. But the best part of the night was when I netted the fish cleanly and didn't knock it off the hook!

Yep, heading to flechers i Mi. to fish for bass and pike. Dip won't fish as I believe he's forgotten how to get bait. So, I will sublet my job out for a week if anyones interested. Dip has decent stories and only calls your stories stupid once in a while.

bill aka. da sidekick


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

i spose you did a fair job of netting it.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

DA DIP's ears musta been burnin bout 10 am Saturday as a bunch of the guys were disgusting his great catch ..............  Ain't bad pillgrim ... aint bad tat all ..............  Should have stuck around the shelter at the kids outing for a little while...  .......  DA KINK


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys if Da Jackal really wants to go, he can come here to my house, we can load up the 14 ft tracker & meet you guys somewhere.---


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice lookin flatheads guys, bout time we get to see some pictures!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I can fix those pictures..........


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Fast too, just a one-click repair...


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Now I'll take a few minutes & top those....


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

great fish dipster! and thanks for fixing the pics Jim!!!!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I just may fish with the dipster, if he promises not to mumble and make me say "HUH" all night!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I need to find a way to make this my free lance job, I do picnics, parties, church events.... I'm getting better all the time too.  
Yeah....that's what I'm talkin' about !!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Huh ?? 
Whaaaat.......waddcha sey, huh ?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go Jim, you da man.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

at least you made the fish look good!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

hey Dip! Remember When We Used To Catch Fish?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice cat. i bet it put up one heck of a fight


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

That's when the boat worked. ;( Rowing 10 miles 'aint no fun.
DIP, I sent you a PM about some new 03-05 Merc's I found.


----------

